# Weird but good food combos



## tvan614 (Aug 14, 2017)

Does anyone have any recipes or food combos that may seem mundane or odd to someone else, but taste really good?  I love being adventurous with my food!


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 14, 2017)

Lingonberry with meat is seems odd to many but it is lovely.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2017)

The first food that I ever felt that way about was my dad's snack of cheddar cheese, raw onions, and  hot mustard on rough or rustic crackers.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2017)

A favorite of my dad's was fried eggs topped with garlic laced yogurt.  Another was scrambled eggs with tomato sauce.


----------



## bossman150 (Aug 14, 2017)

I am a sweet and salty fiend!  I love french fries dipped in soft serve ice cream, pineapple and Canadian bacon pizza, chicken noodle soup with peanut butter and crackers, sharp cheddar cheese with apples or melon.  I have even eaten a cheeseburger slathered in peanut butter and enjoyed that too.

My mother loves peanut butter and miracle whip on toast.  I use to eat it when I was little and remember enjoying it, but I can't bring myself to try it now lol.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2017)

One of my favorite combos has always been sauerkraut over mashed potatoes. I don't eat potatoes anymore, but I loved it as a kid.


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 14, 2017)

My favorite snack has always been pretzels with a glass of milk. I don't think it sounds weird, but I've been told it is. I also think milk is the best beverage pairing for pizza.

I always put ketchup in my beef vegetable soup. Not when I'm cooking it, but just in my bowl when I'm eating it. This was how we ate it growing up, and now I cannot eat it any other way. My mother would dish out all our bowls and we could each put in ketchup to our liking. I honestly did not realize ketchup in soup was that weird until I made beef veggie soup for my husband and he stared at me like I had 2 heads as I squirted some in my bowl. Then he tried it and was converted.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 14, 2017)

Steve Kroll, that is a common way here to eat saurer kraut


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2017)

CakePoet said:


> Steve Kroll, that is a common way here to eat saurer kraut



I think it's common in certain areas, but for the most part, I don't see it here much. My grandmother (who was born and raised in a German commune in Iowa) always ate sauerkraut over potatoes, too, which is where I picked it up.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2017)

My father made raw beef (ground) sandwiches with raw onion, S&P. My oldest brother loved them and always tried to order his hamburgers "threatened" until the day he died. I'll eat beef carpaccio but not raw ground beef. My next older brother ate peanut butter, banana and ketchup sandwiches. He hated tomatoes, but was fine with Sunday gravy and pizza sauce. I guess what some find weird and won't touch, others find delectable. I also saw a "third shift" factory worker use chunks of angel food cake to scoop out sardines in mustard sauce from a can.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> I think it's common in certain areas, but for the most part, I don't see it here much. My grandmother (who was born and raised in a German commune in Iowa) always ate sauerkraut over potatoes, too, which is where I picked it up.



My grandmother made "Boiled Dinners" with sauerkraut and potatoes as the main ingredients. She added wursts, pork ribs, carrots and what other pork products that were on hand that needed to be used up. Sometimes kartoffelklosse were used in place of the potatoes. She would also use cabbage instead of kraut.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2017)

CraigC said:


> My grandmother made "Boiled Dinners" with sauerkraut and potatoes as the main ingredients. She added wursts, pork ribs, carrots and what other pork products that were on hand that needed to be used up. Sometimes kartoffelklosse were used in place of the potatoes. She would also use cabbage instead of kraut.


We had dumplings a lot, too. My gram's family came from southern Germany, so we knew them as knodels, but the same thing really. Her specialty was pork hocks and sauerkraut. She'd sear the hocks and put them into a pressure cooker (which I still have somewhere) along with the kraut, a chopped onion, a couple green apples, and a chunk of butter. The pork fat would render into the kraut. That meal was heaven for me.

She boiled her potatoes to death, which is probably why the kraut went on top. Otherwise they had absolutely no flavor.


----------



## medtran49 (Aug 14, 2017)

One of my favorite snacks as a teen, as well as several of my friends, was french fries and either a chocolate eclair or a chocolate shake.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2017)

I appreciate all the talk about the potato type dumplings, good to hear.

My dad liked chicken soup with ketchup, it turned the broth pink, just in his bowl. I've tried it, it does taste good. I haven't made a habit of it, but on a whim I might have it again.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 14, 2017)

Two combinations that I've always liked are beer and M&Ms and vanilla ice cream with potato chips (plain, not flavored ones) crushed up in it.  Just me.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Two combinations that I've always liked are beer and M&Ms and vanilla ice cream with potato chips (plain, not flavored ones) crushed up in it.  Just me.



Ha ha... okay, I'll admit both of those made me cringe a little.


----------



## rodentraiser (Aug 14, 2017)

I think I've posted this one before. I like to put Ragu spaghetti sauce over slice cream cheese for a chip dip. But I honestly don't think that's too weird - cheese and tomato have been going together forever.


----------



## blissful (Aug 14, 2017)

I always found ice cream to be too sweet, so I add some milk, then a good tablespoon of cocoa to make it bitter. I like the bitter flavor of the cocoa, and the milk goes to ice crystals, then it tastes good. I like it once or twice a year at most.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 14, 2017)

Katie H said:


> Two combinations that I've always liked are beer and M&Ms and vanilla ice cream with potato chips (plain, not flavored ones) crushed up in it.  Just me.



The latter isn't so weird. In fact, Ben and Jerry's once had a flavor called Late Night Snack that included chocolate covered potato chip clusters.


----------



## buckytom (Aug 15, 2017)

Mashed or boiled taters is a pretty common filling for pierogi. And yes, it's delicious.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 15, 2017)

When my grandson is here for breakfast, he always wants pancakes.  That's about the only time I ever have one - and I love a big fluffy pancake with a fried egg on top, drizzled with some maple syrup.  I love the combo of maple syrup with the egg yolk.  My family thinks it's weird, but I love it.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2017)

Steve Kroll said:


> One of my favorite combos has always been sauerkraut over mashed potatoes. I don't eat potatoes anymore, but I loved it as a kid.


That's a good one. You might have seen dinner photos I've posted when I make pork loin in the crockpot with kraut and beer. I put a pile of creamy potatoes in a bowl, then top with lots of kraut and a little meat. Getting to be that kind of weather again soon. 




Katie H said:


> ...and vanilla ice cream with potato chips...Just me.


Hi, Mom!  Just kidding, since you're almost my age. But my Mom loved scooping ice cream with plain potato chips, and I enjoy that combo too. We rarely have potato chips in the house though. I do have vanilla ice cream in the freezer, and there's a 24-hour grocery store about 3 miles from our house...:


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Aug 15, 2017)

Not my combo, but the neighbor behind our first home loved to put ketchup in his Kraft mac & cheese dinner. He didn't like mac & cheese, so he'd add lots of ketchup to turn it into "spaghetti". Whatever floats your boat!


----------



## Katie H (Aug 15, 2017)

'Nuther thing...I forgot that I like grape jelly on soft scrambled eggs.  Tastes good but the one off putting thing is that it turns the eggs an eerie shade of grey.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 15, 2017)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hi, Mom! [emoji3] Just kidding, since you're almost my age. But my Mom loved scooping ice cream with plain potato chips, and I enjoy that combo too. We rarely have potato chips in the house though. I do have vanilla ice cream in the freezer, and there's a 24-hour grocery store about 3 miles from our house...:



I get my salty-sweet fix with good old butter pecan ice cream 

Can't really think of a weird combo I like, but DH thinks it's weird that I sometimes drink the vinegar left over from marinating cucumbers


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 15, 2017)

You mean like tuna salad on cinnamon raisin bread?


----------



## CubsGal (Aug 15, 2017)

blissful said:


> My dad liked chicken soup with ketchup, it turned the broth pink, just in his bowl. I've tried it, it does taste good. I haven't made a habit of it, but on a whim I might have it again.


Hmm, I've never tried it with chicken soup, just the beef vegetable. I might have to try this next time I make it. It's good to hear my family is not the only one that put ketchup in soup.


----------



## Stock Pot (Aug 15, 2017)

Peanut butter and dill pickle sandwich. Discovered years ago as a result of a mostly empty refrigerator at a bachelor pad. Don't laugh until you have tried it.


----------



## Itrystuff (Mar 2, 2020)

I like to put some bacon in my sushi rolls. The salt and smoke add an interesting dimension.


----------



## Janet H (Mar 2, 2020)

Peanut butter with crispy bacon sandwiches.   These were my favorite as a kid and a great way to use up left over cooked bacon.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 3, 2020)

Campbell's condensed Tomato Soup. And ground beef sloppy joes.
1 can soup for 1 lb. ground beef.  This is the only sloppy joe recipe joe recipe that  DW will eat.

Weird combinatios that taste great - Toll House cookies with crisp bacon and butterscotch chips added.  Yep, they taste great.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Steve Kroll said:


> I think it's common in certain areas, but for the most part, I don't see it here much. My grandmother (who was born and raised in a German commune in Iowa) always ate sauerkraut over potatoes, too, which is where I picked it up.





For us it was common mostly on Thanksgiving. Either that or regular cabbage with boiled and peeled potatoes.  

We would also get it when we did beef wrapped in pickles braised which is German dish.


----------



## GimmeAnother1 (Mar 3, 2020)

Not me but had a coworker who used to get runny eggs and mix in ketchup, mayo, and mustard. Grossed me out personally but to each their own.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 3, 2020)

Deep fried, breaded Camembert, served on buttered toast with a leaf of Boston lettuce and strawberry jam on top. This is / was a late night snack served in some bars in Copenhagen in the 1970s. The Camembert is sold in six small wedges (making an entire circle) with mould on all the edges and individually wrapped. If there is any small area without the mould, the Camembert leaks out when it is deep fried. I was extremely skeptical of trying this, but it is really yummy. I have considered trying to make it with an intact, small, round Camembert.


----------



## RCJoe (Mar 3, 2020)

@ buckytom



> The first food that I ever felt that way about was my dad's snack of cheddar cheese, raw onions, and hot mustard on rough or rustic crackers.



Yes,  I used to visit this little tavern near Pinehurst, NC years ago that offered 
a plate of this.  1/2 lb of extra sharp cheddar,  a medium white onion sliced thin,
some larger round crackers and a little bottle of Coleman's Hot Mustard.  Hot?
It would run me thru a couple pitchers of beer before I knew it.

I ran into one of the waitresses one afternoon at a grocery store  before she had to go to work and told her how much I liked the cheese plate.  She smiled and explained that it sells a lot of beer, but I'm sure Buffalo Hot Wings has taken it's place on the menu by now.


----------



## RCJoe (Mar 3, 2020)

When I was in Norfolk, VA  I ate at this seafood restaurant.  For appetizers they had celery sticks stuffed with either peanut butter or pimento cheese.  

Never could get the hang of that.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Mar 4, 2020)

Top the celery and PB with raisins, RC, and you'll have a popular Girl Scout snack, Ants on a Log.


Sometimes we snack on pickle spears wrapped with a slice of salami. Haven't had it in a while, but it was a popular appetizer back when we had block parties.


----------



## cookieee (Mar 4, 2020)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Top the celery and PB with raisins, RC, and you'll have a popular Girl Scout snack, Ants on a Log.
> 
> 
> Sometimes we snack on pickle spears wrapped with a slice of salami. Haven't had it in a while, but it was a popular appetizer back when we had block parties.



Pickle spears wrapped with boiled ham from the deli has been one of my favorite snack for many a year.  Thanks, will have to try it with salami  now.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Mar 5, 2020)

Pancakes and breakfast sausage links, with Velveeta American Cheese melted on top of the pancakes, served with Maple Syrup.  Waffles prepared the same way.  French toast prepared the same way.

My Dad had me try it and I thought it was going to be wiered.  To my surprise, it was very tasty.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Linda0818 (Mar 5, 2020)

Well, lots of weird combos here, but this is one I started in my late teens, early 20's - cooked egg noodles drizzled with 'just a touch each' of mustard and ketchup. Used to be one of my favorite things to eat back then. And every now and again I still crave that flavor. It wasn't a lot of mustard and ketchup, just enough to taste. But I love it.


----------



## RCJoe (Mar 6, 2020)

@ Cooking Goddess

LOL, the things I missed not being a girl scout.

But those raisins would add some chew to the munch & crunch.

I may be tempted to try it with Nutella and dried cherries.

Then maybe the pimento cheese with a sprinkle of red pepper flakes. (fire ants)


----------

